# [Unofficial] Dolphin DX12 backend



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 22, 2015)

> Hi all, I've been experimenting with adding a DirectX 12 backend to Dolphin, and finally have something to release! It can be decently faster depending on the game/system/settings (up to 50%), binaries and source are below. It was a good way to get to know Dolphin's architecture better, and hope it might be interesting for others to try out.











Source


----------



## ody81 (Dec 22, 2015)

Holy fuck, I wouldn't have thought dx12 would've made much of a difference. Gonna try this tomorrow. Great stuff dude, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 22, 2015)

ody81 said:


> Holy fuck, I wouldn't have thought dx12 would've made much of a difference. Gonna try this tomorrow. Great stuff dude, I'm looking forward to this.


Just to have this clear. I didnt did this. So dont thank me


----------



## boomario (Dec 22, 2015)

I was testing days ago, managed to run Mario Galaxy 2 at 1080p with hi-res textures at fixed 60 fps on a laptop and metroid prime at 720p 60fps! Pretty good.


----------



## ody81 (Dec 22, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Just to have this clear. I didnt did this. So dont thank me



Hahaha, it's late here, the source quote looked like a post :S


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 22, 2015)

#Windows10MasterRace


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Gonna try this! Looks awesome.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 22, 2015)

Hum. I have a Surface Pro 3 i5 (with HD 4400), I'm curious to see if this version will lessen/negate the performance loss from throttling. It normally runs full speed for a couple minutes, then throttles, massively reducing FPS, and stays there. Maybe it won't throttle as badly if the DX12 version is more efficient.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 22, 2015)

I call upon the brilliant CarlKenner to examine this breakthrough


----------



## loco365 (Dec 22, 2015)

Oooooh, I'll have to try this on my laptop and see if MadWorld can run better.. Some stages suffer from massive slowdown for whatever reason...


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Hum. I have a Surface Pro 3 i5 (with HD 4400), I'm curious to see if this version will lessen/negate the performance loss from throttling. It normally runs full speed for a couple minutes, then throttles, massively reducing FPS, and stays there. Maybe it won't throttle as badly if the DX12 version is more efficient.


Have you tried changing the power options?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

This version of dolphin is working wonderfully on my end. Speed boost is significant. The Last Story runs in 1080P fullspeed, no significant framdrop during action on screen, compared to Open GL that has a gloom effect glitche, and D3D that makes the game running at 25-28 FPS most of the time. D3D12 has a constant 30 FPS ingame, which is great.

Although, I get some weird graphical glitches, like a split second, I see corruption on screen. Does anyone get the same issue? I don't get any corruption in others backend, only in D3D12.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Have you tried changing the power options?


There's nothing that can be done about the throttling. Even ThrottleStop doesn't work.


----------



## henn64 (Dec 23, 2015)

Finally, an optimized and fairly complete emulator getting a competent port of DX12
*stares at Cemu*
*stares at noobs who will try to use this as an example of DX12 giving 60fps*
...crap.


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 24, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> There's nothing that can be done about the throttling. Even ThrottleStop doesn't work.


Are there any "power saving" etc settings in the BIOS?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Are there any "power saving" etc settings in the BIOS?


The BIOS is a stripped down one with hardly any options. Believe me, I've tried everything. No one's found a solution yet. It's the only thing that detracts from the "tablet that is also a laptop" aspect.


----------



## ody81 (Dec 24, 2015)

Tried it, solid 60fps on usa games with some crazy hq settings XD fuck yea!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2015)

ody81 said:


> Tried it, solid 60fps on usa games with some crazy hq settings XD fuck yea!


Did you get any graphical corruption? 

I mean. While stuff runs in fullspeed, there is none. But as soon as a single frame drops for a micro second, i get glitchy stuff on screen.


----------



## ody81 (Dec 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Did you get any graphical corruption?
> 
> I mean. While stuff runs in fullspeed, there is none. But as soon as a single frame drops for a micro second, i get glitchy stuff on screen.



Nah, tried mgs and eternal darkness. Check you're not using skip efb and the option and there's an option below that, check it but don't use real unless you need to, use the other one. I forget what it's called sorry, but it's important. I'm soooo sleepy.


----------



## Cortador (Dec 25, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The BIOS is a stripped down one with hardly any options. Believe me, I've tried everything. No one's found a solution yet. It's the only thing that detracts from the "tablet that is also a laptop" aspect.


That has been fixed with the pro4. This was mainly was an arquitecture side effect.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 25, 2015)

I went and gave it a try and only one game so far seems to not work properly - MadWorld. The level geometry doesn't render at all, although the menus and HUD do.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Hum. I have a Surface Pro 3 i5 (with HD 4400), I'm curious to see if this version will lessen/negate the performance loss from throttling. It normally runs full speed for a couple minutes, then throttles, massively reducing FPS, and stays there. Maybe it won't throttle as badly if the DX12 version is more efficient.


Isnt the hd4400 a dx11 gpu?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2015)

ody81 said:


> Nah, tried mgs and eternal darkness. Check you're not using skip efb and the option and there's an option below that, check it but don't use real unless you need to, use the other one. I forget what it's called sorry, but it's important. I'm soooo sleepy.


I already made sure of that. Only d3d12 has this weird bug.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 25, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Isnt the hd4400 a dx11 gpu?


I found many sources on Google claiming it works with DX12. So it has at least partial support.



Cortador said:


> That has been fixed with the pro4. This was mainly was an arquitecture side effect.


The Surface Pro 4 uses Core M CPUs which are more efficient, so I guess that's most of the reason. The SP3 is still a nice device, just not for gaming or emulation, which it wasn't designed for in the first place I guess.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Dec 25, 2015)

This is great.  Now all that's left is PCSX2, since the emulator really needs all the help it can get, especially the software graphics mode.


----------



## ody81 (Dec 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I already made sure of that. Only d3d12 has this weird bug.



What game are you playing? I'll give it a go, I just need an example game.
What GPU do you have btw?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2015)

ody81 said:


> What game are you playing? I'll give it a go, I just need an example game.
> What GPU do you have btw?


any game. as soon as a micro lag happen, corruption appears on screen.


----------



## ody81 (Dec 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> any game. as soon as a micro lag happen, corruption appears on screen.



Hmmm, I'm not really getting any frame drops at all with vsync on.
I'll ramp things up GFXwise later, really ramp things up. Try and get a stutter happening .


----------



## Cortador (Dec 25, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I found many sources on Google claiming it works with DX12. So it has at least partial support.
> 
> 
> The Surface Pro 4 uses Core M CPUs which are more efficient, so I guess that's most of the reason. The SP3 is still a nice device, just not for gaming or emulation, which it wasn't designed for in the first place I guess.



While one of the SKUs for the Pro 4 does use the Core M, there are other SKUs including i5s and i7s. Skylake is a big upgrade over Haswell in general.


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 26, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The BIOS is a stripped down one with hardly any options. Believe me, I've tried everything. No one's found a solution yet. It's the only thing that detracts from the "tablet that is also a laptop" aspect.


Have you tried disabling the "Power" service and restarting?


----------



## ody81 (Dec 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> any game. as soon as a micro lag happen, corruption appears on screen.



Yay, got a 3-5fps drop. But no artifacts... sorry man :S


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2015)

ody81 said:


> Yay, got a 3-5fps drop. But no artifacts... sorry man :S


No problem  this me be fixed eventually


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> No problem  this me be fixed eventually


And if it gets finished it will be merged into Dolphin.


----------

